# Meat Temperature



## BetsyPilla (Nov 6, 2019)

i am smoking pork shoulder, the meat was 32 degrees when put on, the smoker ran out of pellets when the meat was 146 degrees and it dropped to 142 degrees. now back up to 195 and taking off grill, is OK to eat?


----------



## sandyut (Nov 6, 2019)

I would say hell yeah - good to go.  i dont see any issue with that.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I would say hell yeah - good to go.  i dont see any issue with that.


what sandyut says


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2019)

Betsy, evening....    If you want to cook meats to lower temps, there's a pasteurization chart that makes meats safe to eat...
I hold at the recommended temperatures for extra time to insure pasteurization...  That's to compensate for anything that may not have been taken into account...  Inaccurate temperature probe, uneven temps in the smoker or oven...  etc....   If you are cooking to 135F, an extra half hour or hour is no big deal....   The meat will be moist and delicious....

Temperature    Time    
°F (°C)    (Minutes)   
130  .....  112 min    
131  .....   89 min    
132  .....   71 min    
133  .....   56 min    
134   .....  45 min    
135  .....   36 min    
136   .....  28 min    
137   .....  23 min    
138   .....  18 min    
139  .....   15 min    
140  .....   12 min    
141  ........  9 min    
142   .......  8 min    
143   .......  6 min        
144    ...... 5 min        
145   ......  4 min        
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for 
beef, corned beef, lamb, pork
 and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2019)

As said above, your good to go!
Al


----------

